# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1c  Конфигурация "Учет ТМЦ"

## zhenek1980

Конфигурация для платформы 1с для учета оргтехники, мебели, и прочих материальных ценностей в организации, без учета бухгалтерского или налогового учета, максимально упрощённая. 
Скачать

----------


## zhenek1980

> Конфигурация для платформы 1с для учета оргтехники, мебели, и прочих материальных ценностей в организации, без учета бухгалтерского или налогового учета, максимально упрощённая. 
> Скачать


Найденные ошибки, пожелание по доработке, можно оставить на форуме

----------


## Fltr

> Конфигурация для платформы 1с для учета оргтехники, мебели, и прочих материальных ценностей в организации, без учета бухгалтерского или налогового учета, максимально упрощённая. 
> Скачать


Следует указать, для какой версии платформы предназначена конфигурация.

----------


## zhenek1980

> Следует указать, для какой версии платформы предназначена конфигурация.


Платформа 8.3.15 и выше 
ps а как отредактировать свое сообщение?

----------


## Fltr

> Конфигурация для платформы 1с для учета оргтехники, мебели, и прочих материальных ценностей в организации, без учета бухгалтерского или налогового учета, максимально упрощённая. 
> Скачать


В принципе, конфигурация рабочая.
В отчете "Движения ТМЦ" я бы ожидал увидеть все движения по мат. ценности, включая поступление, коррекцию, изменение статуса в хронологии. 
Также было бы удобно организовать просмотр документов движения из отчета.

----------


## zhenek1980

поэтому в версии стоить БETA, дорабатываю...  на сайте выкладываю обновление

----------


## zhenek1980

> В принципе, конфигурация рабочая.
> В отчете "Движения ТМЦ" я бы ожидал увидеть все движения по мат. ценности, включая поступление, коррекцию, изменение статуса в хронологии. 
> Также было бы удобно организовать просмотр документов движения из отчета.


1) "Движение ТМЦ" останется, ибо на работе, нужно именно перемещение из отдела в отдел ТМЦ и смена ответственного лица, еще будет печатная форма для бланка передачи ТМЦ, а вот полная история изменения ТМЦ можно сделать как отдельный отчет, займусь...
2) открытие документов из отчетов, сделаю
3) если есть  еще хотелки, кидайте на почту указанную в конфигурации или на сайт, пока мне на работе выделили время для занятий этой конфигурацией, могу делать
4) я не 1с программист, а простой админ, так что если будут пожелание как улучшить конфигурацию, рад буду, получению новых знаний

----------


## zhenek1980

> В принципе, конфигурация рабочая.
> Также было бы удобно организовать просмотр документов движения из отчета.


сделал, плюс еще по мелочи кое что...
новая версия доступна на сайте

----------


## zhenek1980

версия 1.8  на сайте

----------


## zhenek1980

Версия 1.12.1 на  сайте

----------


## jjjnordis99

Есть простая прога для учета ТМЦ с интеграцией с 1С - https://eqman.co/

----------


## zhenek1980

Новая версия 1.12.4  скачать можно на сайте lavzh.ru  либо в ВК: vk.com/1c_light
найденные ошибки,  предложение по улучшению, можно отправлять на почту: support@lavzh.ru, это работает

----------


## zhenek1980

Новая версия 1.14.0 скачать можно на сайте lavzh.ru либо в ВК: vk.com/1c_light
найденные ошибки, предложение по улучшению, можно отправлять на почту: support@lavzh.ru, это работает

----------


## zhenek1980

Новая версия 1.15.0 скачать можно на сайте lavzh.ru либо в ВК: vk.com/1c_light
найденные ошибки, предложение по улучшению, можно отправлять на почту: support@lavzh.ru, это работает

----------

